# Lets see those DIY trail cam lock boxes



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey everyone, I finally just purchased my very first trail cam. I got a Moultrie L-30. Nothing crazy, not super pricey, but I still paid for it. I hate thieves, and I have access to scrap steel and a welder. Lets see some of those DIY locking boxes out there. I'd rather make a solid one, than spend another ~$30 or more for a sheet metal one.

Thanks.


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Hope this works


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Front

http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l524/FarmerPaul/DSCF1414.jpg


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Front view

http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l524/FarmerPaul/DSCF1414.jpg


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

The rear mount is one I purchased at a Hunting show in MIchigan


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Cut all pieces by hand with my plasma cutter . Used 3/16 in. plate . Tig welded boxes up ( needed practice had been some years since I had used this process ) . Ran parts thru a shot blaster at my work , then powder coated them at home . Camo is rattle can and some sprigs from cedars next to my shop.

These boxes are set up for Bushnell trophy cams and ScoutGuard models.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

FarmerPaul said:


> The rear mount is one I purchased at a Hunting show in MIchigan
> 
> View attachment 1440363


How does that back part secure to the tree or does it?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Lock Boxes*

I won't call it a safe because it never truly is, these just keep honest folks honest. Someone wants it bad enough they will cut whatever to get it. Here is one I just built, note the camera lens hole wasn't cut yet.This is my favorite one so far, with the bark face on it, stealth baby!! I hung it about 8 feet off the ground, blends in nicely!!


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice lock box you built, FarmerPaul! How does it attach to the tree? Screws though the back?


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow great designs everyone. I sort of took the easy road this time. I got my hands on an electrical junction box that was being discarded. I plan on cutting a hole in the front door for the camera lens/flash/motion sensor, and then just giving it a few coats of camo colored spray can. I got it for free, so I figured why not. Already has a hinged door and an integrated lock out for a pad lock. Knock out holes for conduit will serve as anchor points and cable/chain locks. I'm sure I'll post pics when I get to it.


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment ! Either of the boxes I made can be lagged to the tree. The Box with the Radius mount I use a ratchet strap to get it positioned on the tree , then a python to secure . 

As stated the boxes only really keep the honest ones out , if they want it they cut the tree down . Starting to thing of making boxes and bark or what ever to help conceal them . Have been toying with the idea of using construction adhesive to make texture on the box then spray painting .


----------



## cjps6401 (Aug 9, 2012)

i used a 30mm ammo can for mine just cut the hole for the lens in the fron t drilled 2 lag bolt holes to secure to the tree, and there is a hole in the latch on the can so i drilled a hole in the box and put an eye bolt where the hole in the latch would clear it and use a lock


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Made from 1/4" steel, 6" lag bolts attach it to the tree. Bolts have a few hardened washers slipped over them where the tree may not be perfectly square to the box...prevents being cut off with a sawsall. Added solar panels to extend battery life.


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice design !


----------



## dc41 (Sep 14, 2008)

I make mine out of electric disconnect boxes also,you can lock them up,use knock outs for cable locks and put pad locks on them.lag bolt them to the tree.Anyone who try's to steel it will have to destroy it .some camo 
paint and your good


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone have any ideas for less than $40 for either wildgame innovations S2 or IR2 cameras??


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

A surplus military ammo box or a used electrical disconnect as mentioned above should be well below the $40 mark .Either would make a very good lock box with a minimum of modification .


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

buckman2591 said:


> anyone have any ideas for less than $40 for either wildgame innovations S2 or IR2 cameras??


A 30 cal ammo can works perfect for the S2, thats what I use. They are out in the woods or I would take some pics to show you. You have to open a slot for the hinge on one side of the can and cut the little tab where a lock could go through off of the camera housing so it fits the width of the can without modifying the lid. Then just cut out the hole for the sensor/lens/flash, drill a hole through the lid and side of the box to lock it closed and a couple holes in the back to lag it to the tree. Its not the most secure box with the steel being so light but it should keep honest people honest, its cheap and easy. The other nice thing is you can put everything you need in the can and carry by the handle to your location. I use a small piece of foam in the can to help hold the camera in place, but even with the foam out I never had any problems its a pretty tight fit in the 30 cal can.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Will a .50 work??


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

50 is pretty big for those small cameras. You would have to put something inside to hold the camera in place.


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

You could get some high density ( blue ) foam insulation and make an insert to fit the camera and the ammo box .


----------



## peeker (Jan 30, 2009)

Best part about the .50 can is with the right cam you'd have room for an external battery.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

A friend who has a bear guiding camp also uses ammo cans with the front cutouts for the lens and put a couple holes in back to run chain and lock. In larger ammo cans he cut a piece of plywood to inside diameter of box. Trace the camera size to it and figure some cuts in it to run strap to the plywood or use zip ties to secure it. Then figure where cuts in ammo can go. When he opens can the board and camera slide right out and simply slide right back in with no adjusting it always lines up. He has bears knock the crap out of them on bait sights but never broke one. Pretty reasonable alternative. I think I'm gonna do a couple this week, since i just got new cameras. Ill post some pics if I can find some ammo cans around here. Good Luck


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I changed out some camera cards today so i took a couple pictures of the one WGI I have in a 30 cal ammo can. The pictures are on my phone so I don't know how good they will come out. You can see the notch I cut for the hinge on one side, I have a plastic bag behind the camera sometimes I use a small piece of foam, when the lid closes it pulls the sides in pretty tight on the camera but I like to put something there to hold the camera against the cut out on the face until everything is closed up. Couple lags with washers through the back of the box, I also drill a couple small drain holes in the bottom in case water gets in. Been using these a couple years now.


----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

I bought a cheap metal mailbox and fixed it up to hold my WGI cam in it. So far it has worked good.


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

I just bought one from Camlockbox.com , for my moultrie I60, I bought the heavy duty one , it has a u bolt lock that runs through it, a pad lock or python lock hole , and then holes in the back so u can lag bolt it to the tree , and also added another two brackets to top to run another brinks braided cable lock through it , if they want it they gotta cut the tree down


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's a pic before I welded the two rings on top , check them out they make em for all kinds of trailcams


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Rembrandt1 said:


> Made from 1/4" steel, 6" lag bolts attach it to the tree. Bolts have a few hardened washers slipped over them where the tree may not be perfectly square to the box...prevents being cut off with a sawsall. Added solar panels to extend battery life.


nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

beaverman said:


> I changed out some camera cards today so i took a couple pictures of the one WGI I have in a 30 cal ammo can. The pictures are on my phone so I don't know how good they will come out. You can see the notch I cut for the hinge on one side, I have a plastic bag behind the camera sometimes I use a small piece of foam, when the lid closes it pulls the sides in pretty tight on the camera but I like to put something there to hold the camera against the cut out on the face until everything is closed up. Couple lags with washers through the back of the box, I also drill a couple small drain holes in the bottom in case water gets in. Been using these a couple years now.


Not bad. Very resourceful. I would have never thought about this.


----------



## deadaim (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## Zinger ll (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is how i mount mine. I hunt public land and bring in the bottom half of my climber.Than I stand on it getting the camera about 10'
off the ground and point the camera down. While I haven't lost a camera yet all my friends have


----------



## PA B0WHUNT3R (Feb 13, 2010)

Post a pic in the field please.



RatherBArchery said:


> I won't call it a safe because it never truly is, these just keep honest folks honest. Someone wants it bad enough they will cut whatever to get it. Here is one I just built, note the camera lens hole wasn't cut yet.This is my favorite one so far, with the bark face on it, stealth baby!! I hung it about 8 feet off the ground, blends in nicely!!


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*lock box*

Here is a simple one for either a Tasco or Bushnell 5mp trail cam. Bushnell bought out Tasco and changed a couple things but it is a great camera for less than 100 bucks. Runs on 4 AA and batteries have taken 4 thousand pics and still running after 3 months. Not the best night infared but ok. This box is attached to a tree with lag bolts screwed in before camera is inserted in box. If they want any camera, they will get it somehow. This box like most others is just going to keep honest people honest. I also bring one climbing stick and put the camera up about 10 feet off the ground and out of reach. I have yet to loose either a camera or have someone take my sd card, nock on wood.


----------

